# What is hands down the best POD service?



## Sideshow82 (Aug 15, 2009)

So I am trying to start a T-shirt printing business, but for now have to go thru a POD service, I've been looking at the different companies and am leery of all of them. 

I have a printfection store and I like the quality but am very disappointed with the clothing selection (mainly hoodies). I will not deal with Cafepress, I haven't heard to many good things about them.

I have 3 Criteria I need fulfilled.

1. The best possible Print Quality
2. Able to print on back of shirts (Including hoodies)
3. Able to keep the rights to my artwork

I am leaning towards Zazzle, but so far I have read mixed reactions, some say the print quality is great and others say otherwise.

Any Info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of what you are asking is subjective. Best to you will probably not be best to me.

1. To determine the best print quality for you, order samples from each of the sites and compare.

2. Most if not all can print on backs.

3. None take your rights away.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Sideshow82 said:


> I have a printfection store and I like the quality but am very disappointed with the clothing selection (mainly hoodies).
> 
> I have 3 Criteria I need fulfilled.
> 
> ...


What, specifically, disappoints you about Printfection's clothing selection? I'd love to know so we can improve our lineup of printable products.


----------

